# Evening



## Chi11y (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm Lee, 28 and diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes last week.  I have only seen a diet nurse for 45 minutes and feel I have many unanswered questions, so am going to spend some time on the Forum to see if anyone has asked the question already!  I have 3 more weeks until a follow up blood test.

I have so far lost 2 stone prior to being diagnosed, and the nurse has recommended I lose a further 2-4 stone to get to my "ideal" weight.  I have rejoined a Gym and aim to go for 90 mins 4 times a week.

Started to get cravings this week, especially in the garage whilst i am waiting to pay for my petrol!!

Its so hard for someone newly diagnosed, but it is excellent to know the suport network is available 

Hope to ask many questions soon, 

Lee


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Lee and a warm welcome to the forum from me,your right its very difficult getting your head around everything at first its certainly difficult, but ask anything anytime in here we are all one big happy "family" Well done on your weight loss so far also.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Lee, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but it sounds like you have a good, positive attitude - well done n your pre-diagnosis weight loss! 

If you can't find the answers to your questions, please don't worry that they may have already been asked and ask away - everyone's experience is different and we are all learning all the time. Have a browse of our Useful links thread for lots of good reading suggestions, especially Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is our most frequently recommended book for newly-diagnosed Type 2s.

Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lee,

Was that weight loss prior to diagnosis a surprise or were you actively trying to lose it? For me, I lost around a stone but that was due to my body effectively 'starving' because it couldn't use glucose properly due to something called insulin resistance (closely linked to being overweight). It wasn't a healthy state of affairs, but strangely did give me an initial boost when I started actively losing weight following diagnosis.

Cravings are natural. My coping mechanism is to have a bottle of Pepsi Max in the fridge. Practically no calories and no carb and gives me a feeling that I'm having a 'treat'!

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Lee


----------



## gillianre (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, Lee

Like you i'm a newbie too - and also found no help at all from the people that should know it, I've had a few questions and found the answers on here!

I now don't feel as bad as I did when I was diagnosed.

x


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lee


----------



## mrpistachio (Sep 15, 2011)

hey lee - i'm pretty new myself to this forum, so a big hello and hope to help with as many Qs as possible!


----------



## slipper (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Lee, welcome to the forum. Great weight loss, rather envious of you for that, only managed 7lbs in a month myself. Well done.


----------



## shirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum Lee,

Shirl


----------



## evedan (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lee...and well done on the weight loss....you will get there!!!


----------



## Chi11y (Sep 16, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum Lee,
> 
> Was that weight loss prior to diagnosis a surprise or were you actively trying to lose it? For me, I lost around a stone but that was due to my body effectively 'starving' because it couldn't use glucose properly due to something called insulin resistance (closely linked to being overweight). It wasn't a healthy state of affairs, but strangely did give me an initial boost when I started actively losing weight following diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy

I was actively trying to lose weight, i thought i was doing excellent, until the Nurse said the Diabetes would have accelerated it!

I have kept up with my intention to go to the gym, am on my way now! i have lost another 1Kg this week


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 16, 2011)

Chi11y said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I was actively trying to lose weight, i thought i was doing excellent, until the Nurse said the Diabetes would have accelerated it!
> 
> I have kept up with my intention to go to the gym, am on my way now! i have lost another 1Kg this week



In that case, I'd suggest that you should feel free to take all the credit! 

Just need to translate to lbs! 2.2lbs in a week. That sounds good to me.

Andy


----------

